# Guitar for 16 year old daughter



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My 16 year old has said she wants to learn guitar. I think I want to get her a smaller guitar so it fits her better. Id like to stay under $200 since I am not sure if she will stick with it or not. Dont want to make a huge investment on something that will sit in the corner.

Any experience, suggestions, or reviews you have on guitars fitting this category are appreciated.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

go to a pawn shop.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

She might like this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Fender-Strat...&rnid=2941120011&s=musical-instruments&sr=1-6


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Visit music stores in your area. There are some nice acoustic guitars for the beginner that will fit your budget. Check out a few different ones and let her see which one she likes. You can also check out options for lessons while there. YouTube has almost every guitar lesson you can imagine. 

Best of luck


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Guitar center....


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

boom! said:


> Guitar center....


this. 
i was in the same boat last Christmas. i did the pawn shop thing, got an education. wound up at guitar center. out the door with a stand and a nice beginner guitar for under 150. she and i were happy.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks all. I found a guitar that another guy had sitting in a closet. He and his wife gifted it to my daughter! People are awesome.


----------

